# RS Motorhomes



## davidgee

Just back from the NEC and I liked the RS Motorhomes panel van conversion on the Sprinter (called the "Equinox"). Does anyone have experience of this van or this company?


----------



## DABurleigh

PM Chris, ceejayt, who owns their first-off-the-production-line A-class.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-8126.html

You will find him full of praise.

Their sales technique is rather different to other premier motorhomes. If you aren't prepared to visit their factory, don't expect much information. Ask about payload or axle weights or wood finishes (God I hate their gloomy glossy yacht wood they seem to love as standard) and you get embraced with their culture of "Come to my factory and let's build a lovely motorhome together - you can have whatever you want!"

Well I want info. And after years of waiting I've given up! 

Dave


----------



## smick

Don't have one, but inspected one closely at the Lincoln Show. Very well screwed together, high spec vehicle with all the bells & whistles, and the guy there said that they could custom build any features that customers wanted, so it's not a Take it or Leave type.

They used to be big in Race vans, motor racing etc, and the standard of their big vans is extremely good. They also welcome factory visits, which to me is always a good sign - you can go and discuss exactly what you want.

Hope that's of some help.

Smick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

DABurleigh said:


> PM Chris, ceejayt, who owns their first-off-the-production-line A-class.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-8126.html
> 
> You will find him full of praise.
> 
> Their sales technique is rather different to other premier motorhomes. If you aren't prepared to visit their factory, don't expect much information. Ask about payload or axle weights or wood finishes (God I hate their gloomy glossy yacht wood they seem to love as standard) and you get embraced with their culture of "Come to my factory and let's build a lovely motorhome together - you can have whatever you want!"
> 
> Well I want info. And after years of waiting I've given up!
> 
> Dave


 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh

Kev,

You'll have to interpret for me; I'm a simple guy.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

DABurleigh said:


> Kev,
> 
> You'll have to interpret for me; I'm a simple guy.
> 
> Dave


Just taking the Mick a little "Well I want info. And after years of waiting I've given up! " Patience is not a virtue for either of us I fear, I hate it when firms can't be 4rsed replying.


----------



## DABurleigh

Yes, fair enough. I'm not being critical of RS. It's their business after all and no doubt the owner is a wealthier person than me. 

They admit their expertise is in engineering custom motorhomes. But clearly the owner/company has its preferred style. They would agree with me their business is not strong on marketing. IMHO that's why they don't offer products which maximise sales, income and profit. That's their call.

But if Concord, Phoenix, Hymer, N&B, etc.did as they did, choosing a motorhome would entail a year's travelling around Europe getting blood out of a stone.

It's not a lack of patience on my part; it's simply frustrating, Kev! 

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah I see your point now, maybe a message to them to that effect might help, but probably not.


----------



## DABurleigh

I had chats with them a couple of times at shows on these very points. There is some movement in the right direction.

Dave


----------



## vicwo

*RS Equinox*

I looked at the Devon Sapphire at the NEC. I almost bought it after a decent offer on my van. Went away to think about it and walked round the corner and saw the RS Equinox. What a cracking machine for our lifestyle. We go to Southampton regular to see elderly parents and camp on there driveway. I wanted to downsize but not too much. We wanted a front dinette with rear lounge that can be long singles. This had it in cream leather and looked fantastic. The lockers are good deep ones with dark classy wood. This was the show model with all the drivers toys and towbar fitted.The factory is 4 miles from my house and the Mercedes dealer is 8 miles away. So I bought it.


----------



## coppo

DABurleigh said:


> PM Chris, ceejayt, who owns their first-off-the-production-line A-class.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-8126.html
> 
> You will find him full of praise.
> 
> Their sales technique is rather different to other premier motorhomes. If you aren't prepared to visit their factory, don't expect much information. Ask about payload or axle weights or wood finishes (God I hate their gloomy glossy yacht wood they seem to love as standard) and you get embraced with their culture of "Come to my factory and let's build a lovely motorhome together - you can have whatever you want!"
> 
> Well I want info. And after years of waiting I've given up!
> 
> Dave


My experience as well Dave.

No info sent despite requests a couple of years ago, asked me to go speak to them at the factory and look around.

Gave up in the end.

Paul.


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: RS Equinox*



vicwo said:


> I looked at the Devon Sapphire at the NEC. I almost bought it after a decent offer on my van. Went away to think about it and walked round the corner and saw the RS Equinox. What a cracking machine for our lifestyle. We go to Southampton regular to see elderly parents and camp on there driveway. I wanted to downsize but not too much. We wanted a front dinette with rear lounge that can be long singles. This had it in cream leather and looked fantastic. The lockers are good deep ones with dark classy wood. This was the show model with all the drivers toys and towbar fitted.The factory is 4 miles from my house and the Mercedes dealer is 8 miles away. So I bought it.


Congratulations on your new purchase. I bet you are so excited? We had a look at your van when we were at the NEC and I can see why you were smitten as it really is beautifully made. 

We also looked around the new RS 30ft A Class with slideouts and thought it was absolutely fabulous and so well built and if we were thinking of changing we would be very, very tempted. However, if we do change our vehicle it will more than likely be to a smaller one than we have now, so RS Motorhomes will definitely be on our short list for sure. We like their vehicles and the owners willingness to listen to your personal needs etc. and whenever we have spoken to the owner, he has come across as such a genuine person who really cares about what his customers want and who would do his uppermost to fit in with their needs and preferences where possible . No pushy, smarmy salesman jabber - just a nice down to earth, no nonsense genuine guy who just loves designing his bespoke vehicles and is very keen to please and he is definitely a person with whom we would be very happy to put our trust and faith in.

We also saw a 7.5m Carthago whilst we were at the NEC (just the size we would change to if we sold our Elegance) which we absolutely fell in love with too and my hubby keeps drooling over the brochure.  Another motorhome we liked was the new LAIKA A Class and again that was a very nice vehicle with some very trendy, italian style designer features. The seperate shower cubicle was amazing, which some may think it a little OTT for use in a motorhome as it had loads of massage jets and a large overhead rain-shower styled shower head, plus a hand held shower head too. It was very impressive though (well I was impressed by it) and it certainly looked the bees knees. 

Enjoy your new vehicle and please add some photographs of your beautiful van if and when you can as I and I am sure others would really love to see it.

Happy travels.

Sue


----------



## peedee

I have a custom built RS motorhome on order, delivery is imminent, I hope! It has been a long haul and from our experience, I would not disagree with anything said in this thread. They are not cheap but if you want a quality custom built motorhome then we could not find anything better in the UK. Quality and customisation is how RS differentiate their product in the market place and they very much seem to rely on repeat business and word of mouth recommendations. 

I first came across them some years ago long before they moved into their current premises. Efforts to contact them at that time via email did not bring any response and I dropped any thoughts of buying from them until nearly two years ago when they were just one of three builders I visited seeking a replacement for our current motorhome. It has been a frustrating process demanding patience and trust in their expertise. Their distance communications leaves much to be desired. I suspect it is so because of the pressure of work on the limited number of front office staff they have rather than any lack of expertise.

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh

Did you get the Mercedes base you were after, peedee?

Dave


----------



## CliveMott

I tried to get information from them on several occasions and they never answered a single email or phone message. In the end I gave up and ended up with a Concorde. 

But the RS motorhomes are very well built although a tad lacking in style and in some cases fundemental thought. For example why does one have to get out the cab and walk round to the habitation door on that MAN based goliath? Why no walkthrough or crawlthrough?

C.


----------



## coppo

Sounds like they do need some improvement in the sales dept, whats the point of attending shows etc and then not replying to potential customers who request information :? 

Seems crazy especially as though it looks like they produce excellent motorhomes. Surely the business would grow even further, or maybe they are happy as things are.

Paul.


----------



## Sonesta

peedee said:


> I have a custom built RS motorhome on order, delivery is imminent, I hope! It has been a long haul and from our experience, I would not disagree with anything said in this thread. They are not cheap but if you want a quality custom built motorhome then we could not find anything better in the UK. Quality and customisation is how RS differentiate their product in the market place and they very much seem to rely on repeat business and word of mouth recommendations.
> 
> I first came across them some years ago long before they moved into their current premises. Efforts to contact them at that time via email did not bring any response and I dropped any thoughts of buying from them until nearly two years ago when they were just one of three builders I visited seeking a replacement for our current motorhome. It has been a frustrating process demanding patience and trust in their expertise. Their distance communications leaves much to be desired. I suspect it is so because of the pressure of work on the limited number of front office staff they have rather than any lack of expertise.
> 
> peedee


Wowee - I bet you can't wait to take delivery? Which model have you gone for?

Maybe in time they will invest a bit more into time and money into their sales staff and perhaps take on a sales manager? I noticed at the NEC in October that one of the guys on the stand used to work in sales for a major motorhome dealership - so perhaps they are starting to realise that, that side of their business needs a little bit of TLC and attention. Get that sorted and I think they would need a bigger factory before long as their vehicles are exceptionally well built.

Don't forget to post some pics of your new van when you get it?

Sue


----------



## ceejayt

DABurleigh said:


> PM Chris, ceejayt, who owns their first-off-the-production-line A-class.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-8126.html
> 
> Dave





DABurleigh said:


> PM Chris, ceejayt, who owns their first-off-the-production-line A-class.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-8126.html
> 
> Dave


Yes, I love 'em. Could be because my previous experience of an N&B was tortuous for about 18 months whilst Hymer Preston repeatedly tried to sort out water ingress in the vehicle. Or, it could be that I really like dealing with people who seem to me to be just plain honest, down to earth Yorkshire people who rely on their personal relationship with the customer totally and work really hard to give you whatever it is you want inside and outside of the vehicle, which in my case included quite a long list.

You're right, the marketing in terms of brochures is really poor, no multi-page glossys, never had a mailshot since I showed interest or bought one, haven't been invited to an ownrs club, an open day or a cheese and wine evening!

You will also find a complete lack of a professional sales person badgering you to death. At Hymer, once they had my money, the sales person had lost complete interest in me as a customer or anything they might or might not have promised. It's classic isn't it? If you have a problem with a Hymer you can't just phone up the MD or his wife and say so and get it fixed. Soon after we took delivery of the vehicle there was a fault with the charging system which we discovered late on a Saturday the day before we were due to get a ferry to Rotterdam. I phoned RS (actually I phoned Alison, the wife of the owner on her mobile because it was after hours.). I was asked to bring the vehicle in on Sunday morning, thy got their two auto electricians in and completely sorted it out and waved us off. Now that's service.

Anyway, we recently did a DD tour to Morocco and I asked them if they would like me to shoot some video for them and write up the trip. They said they would. In the absence of their glossy, here is the video and the write up which I did for them which will have to suffice in place of their marketing material - enjoy!

Here is a mobile version of the video - paste the links into your browser files.me.com/ceejayt/7htj7c.mov

Here is a larger version
files.me.com/ceejayt/scvt1j.mov

and here is a PDF of the write up...
files.me.com/ceejayt/i4jk8j


----------



## cabby

sorry but none of the links work for me.

cabby


----------



## peejay

cabby said:


> sorry but none of the links work for me.
> 
> cabby


http://files.me.com/ceejayt/scvt1j.mov

http://files.me.com/ceejayt/i4jk8j

Thanks cjt, saved for a read later.

Pete


----------



## Crindle

Hi all.......we also had a good viewing at NEC. All been said excellent build quality and above all, British. Our only but was: interiors a bit dark plus the window screen wiper mounting's above the screen, spoils the flow of the roof line IMO, minor gripe's on what is still a great product........Crindle.


----------



## ceejayt

cabby said:


> sorry but none of the links work for me.
> 
> cabby


You just need to copy and paste the link in uour browser. I will report as links, was mobile and it wasn't easy - apologies


----------



## ceejayt

Hopefully these links work with a click

Movie

Morocco write up

By the way, I should say I didn't receive anything from RS for doing these, (they were my idea because of the marketing) other than (I hope) a chunk of goodwill!!!


----------



## ceejayt

DABurleigh said:


> (God I hate their gloomy glossy yacht wood they seem to love as standard)
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

LOL - forgot to mention that 'gloomy yacht wood' you don't like is an optional extra - cost me £1000 to have that instead of the standard finish. They offer a range of different wood finishes in all different shades and interiors and floors in pretty much any colour you like.

I like the yacht wood but maybe not everyone's taste. I won that argument with my wife who doesn't like it so much in exchange for her choosing the interior colour.

Chris


----------



## DC4JC

ceejayt said:


> Hopefully these links work with a click
> 
> Movie
> 
> Morocco write up
> 
> By the way, I should say I didn't receive anything from RS for doing these, (they were my idea because of the marketing) other than (I hope) a chunk of goodwill!!!


Hi Ceejayt

WOW just read your blog and watched the movie...brilliant.
Some of the roads did look a bit scary to me though 8O no doubt my husband would take it in his stride... probably like you did.

Did you go with one of the tour companys? 
We are thinking of going (If my husband can persuade me :? )

Janice


----------



## peedee

DABurleigh said:


> Did you get the Mercedes base you were after, peedee?
> 
> Dave


Dave, No I didn't and with no guaranteed delivery of one I took up RS's offer of an IVECO chassis. It meant a bit more on the length and price but I got a 6 ton chassis for that with no worries about payload.

peedee


----------



## peedee

Sonesta said:


> Wowee - I bet you can't wait to take delivery? Which model have you gone for?
> 
> Don't forget to post some pics of your new van when you get it?
> 
> Sue


Sue, 
It is based on the "Endeavour" so should look something like it from the outside although it has been reduced in length to 26ft (8metres)
That is the max I can get onto my drive and is also the max most sites will take. The layout is to our own design to meet the needs of a full time wheelchair user and make life in a motorhome easier for both of us.

I also didn't like the dark yacht finish but her who must be obeyed did, so guess who won the day! It looks good but I envisage it to be a nightmare to keep clean.

I will post some pics on my web site and maintain a live in report on my web site IDC. Meantime have a look at >this page< of my web site.

Great video ceejayt.

peedee


----------



## Sonesta

ceejayt said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> (God I hate their gloomy glossy yacht wood they seem to love as standard)
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave
> 
> LOL - forgot to mention that 'gloomy yacht wood' you don't like is an optional extra - cost me £1000 to have that instead of the standard finish. They offer a range of different wood finishes in all different shades and interiors and floors in pretty much any colour you like.
> 
> I like the yacht wood but maybe not everyone's taste. I won that argument with my wife who doesn't like it so much in exchange for her choosing the interior colour.
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

Wow! Absolutely fantastic write up and movie of Morocco. I am so impressed. Who shot the film and edited it because it is excellent. :thumbright:

We spent 6 weeks in Morocco 6 years ago and we had the most amazing time and we long to return. After watching your movie, it really made my desire to go back there even greater. 

I wish you had taken some shots of the inside of your motorhome too as I would love to to peek inside. LOL Nosey so and so aren't I?

Sue


----------



## Sonesta

peedee said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wowee - I bet you can't wait to take delivery? Which model have you gone for?
> 
> Don't forget to post some pics of your new van when you get it?
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue,
> It is based on the "Endeavour" so should look something like it from the outside although it has been reduced in length to 26ft (8metres)
> That is the max I can get onto my drive and is also the max most sites will take. The layout is to our own design to meet the needs of a full time wheelchair user and make life in a motorhome easier for both of us.
> 
> I also didn't like the dark yacht finish but her who must be obeyed did, so guess who won the day! It looks good but I envisage it to be a nightmare to keep clean.
> 
> I will post some pics on my web site and maintain a live in report on my web site IDC. Meantime have a look at >this page< of my web site.
> 
> Great video ceejayt.
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

Hi Peedee,

Sounds fabulous and I can't wait to see the pics.

By the way - I love the dark wood too! 

Sue


----------



## ceejayt

DC4JC said:


> Hi Ceejayt
> 
> WOW just read your blog and watched the movie...brilliant.
> Some of the roads did look a bit scary to me though 8O no doubt my husband would take it in his stride... probably like you did.
> 
> Did you go with one of the tour companys?
> We are thinking of going (If my husband can persuade me :? )
> 
> Janice


Yes, we went with Desert Detours. It was our second time with them. We ad previously done the classic your and this time we did the discovery tour. Highly recommended and whilst some roads are very poor there is still plenty to like. Go for it!


----------



## DABurleigh

Thanks for the video & blog, Chris. Excellent stuff.

Fuel consumption is disappointing, though. My current favourite diesel pusher RV is better!

Dave


----------



## ceejayt

peedee said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wowee - I bet you can't wait to take delivery? Which model have you gone for?
> 
> Don't forget to post some pics of your new van when you get it?
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue,
> It is based on the "Endeavour" so should look something like it from the outside although it has been reduced in length to 26ft (8metres).
> 
> Great video ceejayt.
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

Thanks for the comment on the video. Alison told me someone was getting a 26foot model, didn't realise it was you. I have two friends who had previously said they wouldnt go for the RS at 30 feet but they will now go with 26 so well done for starting a trend!

C


----------



## ceejayt

Sonesta said:


> ceejayt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> (God I hate their gloomy glossy yacht wood they seem to love as standard)
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Absolutely fantastic write up and movie of Morocco. I am so impressed. Who shot the film and edited it because it is excellent. :thumbright:
> 
> We spent 6 weeks in Morocco 6 years ago and we had the most amazing time and we long to return. After watching your movie, it really made my desire to go back there even greater.
> 
> I wish you had taken some shots of the inside of your motorhome too as I would love to to peek inside. LOL Nosey so and so aren't I?
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Most of the thanks go to my better half for running up hills and across fords to take footage while I play the stig. Some friends on the trip also took some video.

I put it all together using iMovie on a Mac Mini which we have in the vehicle so it was good to go as soon as we got home.

Simples


----------



## ceejayt

DABurleigh said:


> Thanks for the video & blog, Chris. Excellent stuff.
> 
> Fuel consumption is disappointing, though. My current favourite diesel pusher RV is better!
> 
> Dave


Yes, fortunately diesel is cheap in Morocco so not so noticeable. I did have the foot to the floor from UK to Spain and back traveling at 80mph as we were very short on time. It was also fully loaded with gas, water and grey which is approaching 750 kilos. Expect 20+ mpg if you drive it sensibly and with a little less on board weight


----------



## coppo

Excellent read Chris, sounds like a great adventure.

I know what you mean about the gas tank, i would have thought an 100 litre underslung would be good for a vehicle of that quality.

We are looking at getting an underslung genny and your thoughts on carrying 2 fuels as opposed to 3 were interesting. I have been thinking that it is much easier to obtain petrol for the genny in remote locations/countries than it would be to get lpg should you run out.

Paul.


----------



## olley

We had a look at both the big RS vehicles at the NEC, and weren't impressed, I asked the guy where the wardrobes were, he pointed to, two half height cupboards either side of the bed. What a joke. 

Yes they do look very starry inside, but they seemed more for posing in, than living in. And the price!! Think I will stick to my yank.  

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh

"Or, it could be that I really like dealing with people who seem to me to be just plain honest, down to earth Yorkshire people who rely on their personal relationship with the customer totally"

Chris,

I certainly don't get that impression from peedee's blog :-(

Maybe like Ben & Lizzie did with their MCL, you get the best out of bespoke motorhome manufacturers if you camp on their doorstep so they can't ignore you, because the courtesy of phoning or emailing seems beyond them.

Dave


----------



## ceejayt

coppo said:


> Excellent read Chris, sounds like a great adventure.
> 
> I know what you mean about the gas tank, i would have thought an 100 litre underslung would be good for a vehicle of that quality.
> 
> We are looking at getting an underslung genny and your thoughts on carrying 2 fuels as opposed to 3 were interesting. I have been thinking that it is much easier to obtain petrol for the genny in remote locations/countries than it would be to get lpg should you run out.
> 
> Paul.


Yes, your point about getting LPG elsewhere is a good one. My answer to this was to have an external LPG connection fitted (similar to a BBQ connection). You can always get LPG but as in Morocco you can only get their tanks. With an external connection you can just pop their tank on instead.

Just a thought


----------



## ceejayt

DABurleigh said:


> I certainly don't get that impression from peedee's blog :-(
> 
> Maybe like Ben & Lizzie did with their MCL, you get the best out of bespoke motorhome manufacturers if you camp on their doorstep so they can't ignore you, because the courtesy of phoning or emailing seems beyond them.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

I think the clue is in the word 'bespoke' - even though I hear plenty of horror stories on here from people who buy from the big manufacturers only to be let down with severely delayed deliveries. If you want something different that's never been made before and has to be designed from scratch it takes time and sometimes several attempts.

I also think you are mixing up the lack of sales response with glossy brochures to the response you get when you have placed an order. The impression I get and my own personal experience was that whilst things can run behind schedule, no-one ever tried to hide that from me, even though, as he says, there was a level of embarrassment on their side.

Here's hoping Peedee is as happy as I was with the outcome 

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh

I suggest you read peedee's blog, Chris.

Dave


----------



## coppo

peedee said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wowee - I bet you can't wait to take delivery? Which model have you gone for?
> 
> Don't forget to post some pics of your new van when you get it?
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue,
> It is based on the "Endeavour" so should look something like it from the outside although it has been reduced in length to 26ft (8metres)
> That is the max I can get onto my drive and is also the max most sites will take. The layout is to our own design to meet the needs of a full time wheelchair user and make life in a motorhome easier for both of us.
> 
> I also didn't like the dark yacht finish but her who must be obeyed did, so guess who won the day! It looks good but I envisage it to be a nightmare to keep clean.
> 
> I will post some pics on my web site and maintain a live in report on my web site IDC. Meantime have a look at >this page< of my web site.
> 
> Great video ceejayt.
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

Enjoyed the read Peedee

Think you have made the correct choice in opting for the iveco twin rear wheel as opposed to the merc single rear.

That should have a huge payload, especially with been reduced to 26ft.

Paul.


----------



## Sonesta

Yes - I too enjoyed reading all about your new mh peedee and it certainly sounds like the finished product will be amazing. I am sure other wheelchair and disabled customers will be very keen to see the finished product and it must be wonderful to stipulate exactly what you require, need and want in a motorhome? 

I am sure the long wait and all the delays etc will soon be just distant memories and they will have all been worth it in the end - but if you're anything like me then you want everything yesterday!  Patience is definitely not one of my virtues! :roll: 

Anyway ..... As I used to say to my children when they were waiting for some exciting event to happen: "Only 15 more night nights!!!!" :lol: :lol: :lol:

All the best and I have my fingers tightly crossed that everything goes smoothly from herein for you and your wife!

Sue


----------



## peedee

ceejayt said:


> Hi Dave
> I think the clue is in the word 'bespoke' - even though I hear plenty of horror stories on here from people who buy from the big manufacturers only to be let down with severely delayed deliveries. If you want something different that's never been made before and has to be designed from scratch it takes time and sometimes several attempts.
> 
> Here's hoping Peedee is as happy as I was with the outcome
> 
> Chris


Never a truer word written Chris! Our current motorhome was over 3 months late and that was not a totally bespoke design! I have a great deal of confidence in RS but having not seen or tried the identical finished product I do have a little apprehension that between us we have not got it right. In our case you cannot try before you buy! Our focus was on layout and practicality which has to be right for us. I am not too good at visualising what the interior might look like but judging from their other finished products, I am hoping I will be pleasantly amazed.



DABurleigh said:


> I suggest you read peedee's blog, Chris.
> 
> Dave


Are you reading betwen the lines Dave?



ceejayt said:


> Alison told me someone was getting a 26 foot model, didn't realise it was you. I have two friends who had previously said they wouldnt go for the RS at 30 feet but they will now go with 26 so well done for starting a trend!
> 
> C


I think the Eclipse on the Mercedes/Alko chassis at 25 foot was supposed to fill the gap between the 30 footers and the Equinox. Don't know where they are with Mercedes on the long awaited chassis though. Perhaps they have abandoned them in favour of a 26 foot IVECO 

peedee


----------



## Detourer

Hi Chris

Just back from Morocco on the tour following yours when we were joined by yet another RS Motorhome, that makes 3 RS vehicles this year........ and I see Peedee is getting one .......... [Do I feel an exclusive RS Tour coming on?]

I have to say that IF I was in the buy-market that is where I would be looking...... having seen them in all conditions and environments....... great vehicle, top class finish and incredible attention to detail.

Great movie and blog.........In case anyone gets the wrong idea about Moroccan roads in general [in the movie] it should be pointed out that that particular tour was designed to be and was very much "Off The Tourist Trail". The rough road/piste section was filmed on the derelict site of the infamous Tazmamart Prison [where your door opened onto the graves  ]. The apes were at the Cedra Gouraud Forest near the 900 year old Cedra Gourad tree. Most of the rest were at various High/Middle Atlas locations i.e. Todra, Tizzi n Test, Assoul etc.

The high temperatures mentioned in the blog were quite extraordinary and unusual for September, even for Morocco and caused by the Chergui wind from the Sahara........ It was the hottest September I have experienced in over 30 years travelling the region 8O .

At the danger of hijacking your post further :roll: . Despite the dash back to Spain at the tour end, the extraordinary efforts by the vets and his huge struggle to live, Sidney, veteran of over 20 tours of Morocco and my total companion, succumbed to kidney failure and didn't make it.

Ray


----------



## ceejayt

Detourer said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Just back from Morocco on the tour following yours when we were joined by yet another RS Motorhome, that makes 3 RS vehicles this year........ and I see Peedee is getting one .......... [Do I feel an exclusive RS Tour coming on?]
> 
> Ray


Hi Ray

Was sorry to hear about Sydney. By the way, the photo book I showed you has arrived - email me with the address to send it to Annie is also sending the Djelabas.

I was really pleased with the video, and thanks to Alan, Jenny, Bob and June for their help too. Sent Alan a bottle of brandy for helping me out with the vehicle and filming 

Our RS has now gone back and we await our new one with bespoke revised layout with baited breath.

Great tour, good fun, lots of driving and as you say, not all the roads as portrayed on the video. When I showed it to Mick at RS he thought I had taken it on the Paris Dakar rally! LOL especially as they kindly offered to clean and valet it of all the sand as they were going to valet it anyway before it goes on sale.

Love to Debbie

Chris


----------



## ceejayt

peedee said:


> Perhaps they have abandoned them in favour of a 26 foot IVECO
> 
> peedee


I think you may be right - they were talking about a 26 foot version of the A Class on an Iveco chassis I think.


----------



## vicwo

Thank you Sue for your kind words. Yes I will try and post some pics when we get the van. Tomorrow we are going to the factory to check a couple of things out and get our head around a smaller vehicle. We could walk the 4 miles if we wanted to. Our circumstances have changed so the Smart trailer has gone and I have picked up a one year old small Brenderup2205 box trailer for a good price. This will swallow all we need for a main holiday. My partners disability scooter, my bike or bikes, chairs tables and all my outdoor cooking stuff. That is now under cover in my garage waiting for the front engine bit, that being one of the Equinox models on show at the NEC. Our frequent runs down to relatives in Oxford and Southampton will be a breeze in the Sprinter where we stay on a free diveway if possible.
PeeDee and Chris will be a looking down at us, up their large rigs, mind you being a Yorkshireman I can always give them a sign or two :twisted: and run off in the Sprinter.
I am getting giddy waiting. :roll: 

Take care Vic


----------



## DABurleigh

"Are you reading betwen the lines Dave? "

You tell me! I merely contrast Chris':
"Or, it could be that I really like dealing with people .... who rely on their personal relationship with the customer totally"

"I also think you are mixing up the lack of sales response with glossy brochures to the response you get when you have placed an order."

With your own:

" .... from our experience, I would not disagree with anything said in this thread"

"Their distance communications leaves much to be desired."

" by the end of November we had still heard nothing from RS"

"A chassis delivery of no later than 10th June was subsequently promised"

"10th June 2011 - We had received no response to email requests for information so called in to the factory"

It strikes me unless you turn up at the factory they see no reason whatsoever to reply to customers' enquiries or keep them informed, post-order, even in the face of massive delays!

Dave


----------



## DC4JC

ceejayt said:


> DC4JC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ceejayt
> 
> WOW just read your blog and watched the movie...brilliant.
> Some of the roads did look a bit scary to me though 8O no doubt my husband would take it in his stride... probably like you did.
> 
> Did you go with one of the tour companys?
> We are thinking of going (If my husband can persuade me :? )
> 
> Janice
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we went with Desert Detours. It was our second time with them. We ad previously done the classic your and this time we did the discovery tour. Highly recommended and whilst some roads are very poor there is still plenty to like. Go for it!
Click to expand...

Maybe the Classic tour would be best for us to start off with 8) 
Then go on the Discovery tour 

Thanks,

Janice


----------



## coppo

DABurleigh said:


> "Are you reading betwen the lines Dave? "
> 
> You tell me! I merely contrast Chris':
> "Or, it could be that I really like dealing with people .... who rely on their personal relationship with the customer totally"
> 
> "I also think you are mixing up the lack of sales response with glossy brochures to the response you get when you have placed an order."
> 
> With your own:
> 
> " .... from our experience, I would not disagree with anything said in this thread"
> 
> "Their distance communications leaves much to be desired."
> 
> " by the end of November we had still heard nothing from RS"
> 
> "A chassis delivery of no later than 10th June was subsequently promised"
> 
> "10th June 2011 - We had received no response to email requests for information so called in to the factory"
> 
> It strikes me unless you turn up at the factory they see no reason whatsoever to reply to customers' enquiries or keep them informed, post-order, even in the face of massive delays!
> 
> Dave


Must admit i was a little surprised by Peedees blog, i was under the impression that the lack of communication etc was only reserved for people enquiring(as i did) but when you placed your order it was then top notch.

Paul.


----------



## ceejayt

DABurleigh said:


> I suggest you read peedee's blog, Chris.
> 
> Dave


I did read it. Also read Peedees reply to our post. Gass alf empty or glass half full I guess


----------



## ceejayt

DC4JC said:


> ceejayt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC4JC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ceejayt
> 
> WOW just read your blog and watched the movie...brilliant.
> Some of the roads did look a bit scary to me though 8O no doubt my husband would take it in his stride... probably like you did.
> 
> Did you go with one of the tour companys?
> We are thinking of going (If my husband can persuade me :? )
> 
> Janice
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we went with Desert Detours. It was our second time with them. We ad previously done the classic your and this time we did the discovery tour. Highly recommended and whilst some roads are very poor there is still plenty to like. Go for it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the Classic tour would be best for us to start off with 8)
> Then go on the Discovery tour
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Janice
Click to expand...

I would definitely recommend the Classic tor fr he ist visit. We probably enjoyed it more than the Discovery I would say.

Chris


----------



## peedee

DABurleigh said:


> "Are you reading betwen the lines Dave? "
> 
> You tell me! I merely contrast Chris':
> "Or, it could be that I really like dealing with people .... who rely on their personal relationship with the customer totally"
> 
> "I also think you are mixing up the lack of sales response with glossy brochures to the response you get when you have placed an order."
> 
> With your own:
> 
> " .... from our experience, I would not disagree with anything said in this thread"
> 
> "Their distance communications leaves much to be desired."
> 
> " by the end of November we had still heard nothing from RS"
> 
> "A chassis delivery of no later than 10th June was subsequently promised"
> 
> "10th June 2011 - We had received no response to email requests for information so called in to the factory"


Thanks for the clarity, that has cleared that one up



DABurleigh said:


> It strikes me unless you turn up at the factory they see no reason whatsoever to reply to customers' enquiries or keep them informed, post-order, even in the face of massive delays!
> Dave


"they see no reason whatsoever to reply to a customer" is a bit harsh Dave. I don't believe that of them. In their defence, it is unfortunate that my order coincided against a background of setting up a new factory and trying to grow the business. Mercedes didn't do them any favours either and I think they have been somewhat overwhelmed and for whatever reason have not had the admin/customer facing staff needed to cope efficiently.

Mods, should this not be moved to Comapny Reports?

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh

It just seems a VERY strange business to me. Poor Chris had to cope with RS Motorhomes building their first ever A-class unit (a MAJOR undertaking), while they SIMULTANEOUSLY decided to manufacture their own panels rather than sub-contract, and SIMULTANEOUSLY moved factory.

And they failed to anticipate or allow for difficulties. All the risk seems to be borne by the customers.

Dave


----------



## ceejayt

DABurleigh said:


> It just seems a VERY strange business to me. Poor Chris had to cope with RS Motorhomes building their first ever A-class unit (a MAJOR undertaking), while they SIMULTANEOUSLY decided to manufacture their own panels rather than sub-contract, and SIMULTANEOUSLY moved factory.
> 
> And they failed to anticipate or allow for difficulties. All the risk seems to be borne by the customers.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

I think that is really unfair, have you ever heard me complain? This started as you being upset about not getting a brochure and now you are posting what you think I might have felt like? Not sure why you are doing that and surely it is not very fair on RS?

I knew I was buying the first of a line, I knew there would be issues and there were. We have all accepted that they don't have a slick marketing machine, no glossy brochures and no died in the wool sales people and as each vehicle is built to an individual spec they can't tell you the exact payload until its finished because it depends on just how much bespoke furniture and equipment you put in it

I think the most important point is whether the people who have a vehicle from them are happy how they have been dealt with. Personally, I don't have a problem. I met someone at the NEC who was picking up their A Class from RS the following week and who was upgrading from their RS Endeavour and they seemed pretty happy (his was one of the vehicles on the stand). Let's see how Peedee feels when he gets his vehicle. I very much hope he will be happy too.

Have a pop as much as you like about the lack of marketing and sales, no argument there.

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh

I just write facts or my opinion, Chris.

Dave


----------



## ceejayt

DABurleigh said:


> I just write facts or my opinion, Chris.
> 
> Dave


Facts are facts and your opinion is something you are entitled to - it just needs to be clear which is which?

I had a PM from Peedee, he's excited so shall we just be happy for him?

C


----------



## DABurleigh

Absolutely!

And in addition potential customers need to be advised as to the strength and weaknesses of motorhome companies.

Dave


----------



## vicwo

We have been up to the factory this afternoon for my partner to see where we need handles putting to help her gain entry through the side door. Various questions were asked about the build, sat dome, tv and other bits to complete our van. We had every tecnician that had worked on our vehicle come in and answer our questions. One chap popped his head in without being asked and said " I built this " He was full of enthusiasm and told us how he helped to design and then build it up from a sprinter van to a motorhome. 
It is fitted with the same high quality materials as its big brothers.
Well pleased

Thanks Vic


----------



## coppo

vicwo said:


> We have been up to the factory this afternoon for my partner to see where we need handles putting to help her gain entry through the side door. Various questions were asked about the build, sat dome, tv and other bits to complete our van. We had every tecnician that had worked on our vehicle come in and answer our questions. One chap popped his head in without being asked and said " I built this " He was full of enthusiasm and told us how he helped to design and then build it up from a sprinter van to a motorhome.
> It is fitted with the same high quality materials as its big brothers.
> Well pleased
> 
> Thanks Vic


Sounds a beauty, pictures please when it arrives.

Thats great service with all the technicians coming in and explaining things, thats how i perceive the company, poor on marketting but great when you've placed the order.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

coppo said:


> ..., thats how i perceive the company, poor on marketting but great when you've placed the order.


Which, from reading the experiences of many people on this site, appears to to be the opposite of what one may get at many motorhome dealerships. If these were the only options, I'm sure I know which I would prefer...

Regards,
John


----------



## coppo

Ozzyjohn said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..., thats how i perceive the company, poor on marketting but great when you've placed the order.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, from reading the experiences of many people on this site, appears to to be the opposite of what one may get at many motorhome dealerships. If these were the only options, I'm sure I know which I would prefer...
> 
> Regards,
> John
Click to expand...

Yes me too John.


----------



## karlb

back in the day when my children did motocross i saw plenty of rs race vans/trucks
they dont need to market they sell themselves.....money permitting i would be knocking on there door right now!
from what ive seen always a fantastic bespoke product

regards karlb


----------



## PaulW2

Ozzyjohn said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..., thats how i perceive the company, poor on marketting but great when you've placed the order.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, from reading the experiences of many people on this site, appears to to be the opposite of what one may get at many motorhome dealerships. If these were the only options, I'm sure I know which I would prefer...
Click to expand...

Agree 100%


----------



## davidgee

Thanks everyone for your comments. I am ready to place an order with RS but can't quite reach the mark financially. They didn't seem keen to negotiate on price, perhaps I should pursue this more strongly?


----------



## T4ndy

I love these motorhomes and I get the impression that the people who create them love them too. 

I first tried to contact them after seeing ceejayt's posting 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-96065.html

They didn't reply to my e-mails, but I persisted and decided to phone them - they were very friendly and e-mailed me photo's, specs, pdf's etc etc

I get the impression they get a lot of time wasters, tyre kickers who have no intention of buying from them and in my opinion it works in there favour to not jump to every e-mail for info - AND it would probably tie up at least one member of staff for a shed load of time = TIME that could be better spent developing a cracking motorhome.

Saving hard & hoping that we too could one day own one of these high quality motorhomes.

It's lovely to hear of how good there after sales service - THERE IS NO POINT HAVING A GREAT SALES SERVICE IF FAIL TO DELIVER AFTER SALES SERVICE.

It's the after sales service that keeps customers coming back. Look after the after sales support you get from Apple ???

How many of us have been bowled over by some great sales talk only to be let down by a complete lack of back up and after sales support .

Any way that my opinion - and that's a fact!!!


----------



## vicwo

*Rs Motorhomes ---- Gone and done it.*

Well we have just picked up our new Mercedes Sprinter Equinox-C panel van from RS Motorhomes. Someone asked for pictures when we had picked it up. I am sorry to say I have problems with pictures on forums but only sometimes, not that I am thick but you know how it is. 
Anyone wanting to know more about my baby feel free to PM me with your e-mail and I will tell you my experience and try and send some pics. If you are half interested I am willing to talk on the phone. I have no reason to tell you about my camper, i am. just a giddy lad with a very nice toy. I reserve bragging rights because its my post.

Regards Vicwo


----------



## vicwo

*Rs Motorhomes ---- Gone and done it.*

Well we have just picked up our new Mercedes Sprinter Equinox-C panel van from RS Motorhomes. Someone asked for pictures when we had picked it up. I am sorry to say I have problems with pictures on forums but only sometimes, not that I am thick but you know how it is. 
Anyone wanting to know more about my baby feel free to PM me with your e-mail and I will tell you my experience and try and send some pics. If you are half interested I am willing to talk on the phone. I have no reason to tell you about my camper, i am. just a giddy lad with a very nice toy. I reserve bragging rights because its my post.

Regards Vicwo


----------



## ceejayt

Enjoy! I hope you have great fun in it. Waiting now for my new A Class in the New Year - many sleeps yet for me 

Let us know your experiences. 

Chris


----------



## joedenise

Chris 

is that your one for sale on there website recognised some of the photos on the site

joe


----------



## ceejayt

joedenise said:


> Chris
> 
> is that your one for sale on there website recognised some of the photos on the site
> 
> joe


Yes it is. We had a great year with it and have opted to switch for a RHD with slightly different internal layout.


----------



## carol

DABurleigh said:


> PM Chris, ceejayt, who owns their first-off-the-production-line A-class.
> 
> Here is a mobile version of the video - paste the links into your browser files.me.com/ceejayt/7htj7c.mov
> 
> Here is a larger version
> files.me.com/ceejayt/scvt1j.mov
> 
> and here is a PDF of the write up...
> files.me.com/ceejayt/i4jk8j


Chris the links no longer work, presumably as mobile me is going, you have transferred them, could you possibly post the new links as I would like to read it and watch the movie.

Many thanks

Carol

EDIT: Chris I have found them on your blog - so don't worry. Thank you - out of curiosity what layout have you chosen this time, and why RHD?

Carol


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You did better than me Carol, I could only find the photo's, can you post a direct link to the videos, as I used to deliver to RS yonks ago, and always thought if I had funds, I'd get them to build me a race van so I could take the bike and all the associated gubbins too.


----------



## ceejayt

Sorry those links dont work any more. Link for video and a PDF file on my blog

Annie and Chris Morocco

Chris


----------



## Sonesta

Is it true that RS Motorhomes are in trouble? I do so hope that this is just one of those rumours that circle about from time to time and turns out to be nothing but idle specualtion? It will be a very sad situation if it is true as their motorhomes are beautifully designed, beautifully made and top class in every way. It really saddens me to hear of decent companies, who have worked so hard to build up their business, to then find themselves struggling to stay afloat!  

Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think quick check on Google would be a better way of finding out than possibly continuing a rumour.


----------



## javea

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think quick check on Google would be a better way of finding out than possibly continuing a rumour.


I posted the undermentioned earlier in June:-

A credit check reveals the following:

R S Motorhomes Limited - in liquidation 
R S Motorhome Sales Limited - in liquidation

R S Motorhome Sales (South Yorkshire) Ltd - incorporated 9/02/2012 
with sole director Jack Rowe. DOB: 3/11/1993

There is also a private company in the name of R S Motorhomes listing Mrs Alison Rowe as Senior Executive. This company has a number of CCJ's listed against it.

I make no comment on the above details, just copying what is in the public domain.


----------



## wakk44

This is a sensitive issue regarding the naming of companies that are apparently having trading difficulties.

Whilst not wanting to jeopardise the company concerned and the obvious threat to employees and jobs,I think that any potential buyers who are MHF members ought to be aware of all the facts.

Providing it is firm evidence and not just rumours I can't see a problem with threads like this although it has been known in the past for competitors to post scurrilous rumours for commercial advantage.

Personally if I was considering a new motorhome I would prefer to have all the facts to hand before parting with my hard earned cash.


----------



## sal2

wakk44 said:


> I would prefer to have all the facts to hand before parting with my hard earned cash.


The problem is knowing what is fact. Once these types of rumours are about you cannot trust anything you read on forums in my humble opinion.

S.


----------



## ceejayt

I will post here what I posted on the other similar thread...

I was there just a short while ago. They spent quite some time fixing a problem with a door hinge, they didn't attempt to charge me for parts or the two hours labour. The factory was very busy, the service department had several vehicles in and the yard was pretty full of vehicles fr sale - their own and trade ins. 

Times are tough for everyone especially in the past year. I know chatting to someone at Shrewsbury that RS couldn't afford to simply take their Concorde liner in part exchange, they wanted to sell the vehicle first rather than tie up the cash. I don't find that unusual for a smaller manufacturer if a high end vehicle. Want to put your name down for a new Ferrari? Don't expect them to take your vehicle as a deposit 

I would say visit and chat to them and of course be cautious with any high value transaction.


----------



## bognormike

sue (and others since)

see this thread referred to by ceejayt
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-127153-rs-motorhomes.html


----------



## Sonesta

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think quick check on Google would be a better way of finding out than possibly continuing a rumour.


Kev n Liz,

I am certainly not wishing to continue any rumours; far from it, I hate to see any business struggle and would much prefer to quash rumours rather than fuel them! Which is why I asked my question on here. Being a motorhome related forum I assumed that those in the know or who have dealings with RS, may be able to enlighten us one way or another. However, if the rumour does have any validation, then I am sure customers who either own or who are considering purchasing an RS vehicle, would greatly appreciate reading any information that may affect them adversely. Surely, that is one of the many benefits of being a member of a motorhome forum such as Motorhome Facts?

Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I didn't mean to imply that, but in these times we have to be careful about what we say in a public forum about a companies situation, for some the merest hint of any troubles makes them go elsewhere, if a few do that then it suddenly becomes real and down they go, even if they were fine to start with.

I would always Google first then if something comes up fine, if not ask privately.

It's a fine line these days between solvency and insolvency, and it doesn't take a lot to worry people.

A good idea, if wanting a van from "them" or any company, might be to put the money in escrow and if they are a viable company they shouldn't have a problem, but if they need you money to build it over and above a reasonable deposit, I'd go elsewhere.

Escrow is used for all sorts of purchases in the USA, but other than Ebay I don't know anywhere else who uses it's a very good system and everyone should be protected.

Kev.


----------



## Sonesta

Mmm.... I had no idea you could google a companies financial status etc. So, can you please tell me and any other interested parties, what or how you google such personal information?

Thank you.

Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just type your own name in and see what comes up, same for companies, it's all out there, if you don't get a hit first time then just keep rephrasing it until you do or get bored trying.


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Escrow is used extensively in the airline industry throughout the World especially for aircraft leases or of course any solicitor can hold money in Escrow for you.

If a Company is in administration and you really want to spend money with them the administrator is duty bound not to put your money at risk if that is what you instruct. If it is for something that should have been paid BEFORE the company went into administration he will be chasing you for it anyway!


----------



## Sonesta

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Just type your own name in and see what comes up, same for companies, it's all out there, if you don't get a hit first time then just keep rephrasing it until you do or get bored trying.


Well - I did as you suggested and typed my own name into gogle but it told me zilch about me! :roll: However, there was a few others bearing the same name and they all sounded far more interesting & successful than me! Ooh - I might just adopt a new identity and claim to be one of them - would look right good on my CV! :lol:

To be honest, I found very little out re RS and you were quite right.... I soon got bored trying!

Sue


----------



## javea

Sonesta said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just type your own name in and see what comes up, same for companies, it's all out there, if you don't get a hit first time then just keep rephrasing it until you do or get bored trying.
> 
> 
> 
> Well - I did as you suggested and typed my own name into gogle but it told me zilch about me! :roll: However, there was a few others bearing the same name and they all sounded far more interesting & successful than me! Ooh - I might just adopt a new identity and claim to be one of them - would look right good on my CV! :lol:
> 
> To be honest, I found very little out re RS and you were quite right.... I soon got bored trying!
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Hi Sue,

The only way to find out correct information about a company is to use the services of a credit checking organisation. They have the details of the last few years accounts although they are clearly only accurate at the time that they were filed. The main advantage from the point of view of protecting one's own financial position with a company is that they provide fairly up to date credit limits and will warn you if there are any events of which you would need to be aware.

Like a lot of things in life, it is not cheap but very worthwhile for a business where you can have substantial amounts of money due to you by a client. My son will not entertain business with a new client until he has undertaken financial checks.

The information that I posted earlier came from a credit checking source.

Mike


----------

